# Gateway NV52 Broken Power Button Temporary Solution for Turning it on?



## Spark1223 (Sep 5, 2010)

Please read this whole post before posting, thanks. I have a Gateway NV5214u (NV52) and somehow the power button board or the power button cable is broke. I am not sure which is broke, but neither works. I know this is the case because if I take a screw driver, tweezers or something and place it over the solder joints of the power button connector port with the power plugged in the laptop turns on (see circled area of the picture). Trouble is, the laptop has to be partially dismantled to turn on. I would normally just buy a new part, but right now I am flat out broke, I need some kind of temporary solution for turning the laptop on until I can get something permanent in place. I am trying not to turn it off, but its going to be a good while until I get a part. Can anyone think of something easy I can rig up?

This is the service manual for the laptop: http://tim.id.au/laptops/gateway/gateway nv53.pdf


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

you could temporary hook it up to a momentary switch. your local hardware store would have a switch that you could solder wires to the solder points and have the switch on the outside of casing.


----------



## Spark1223 (Sep 5, 2010)

Isnt that dangerous (please check the pic) the solder points are on the motherboard. It could damage it. Is there a way i can tell if that cable works?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

plug the cable in and touch the 2 wires together that go to those pins and see if it turns on then the cable would be ok i would think.


----------



## Spark1223 (Sep 5, 2010)

This is the cable. I'm pretty sure its broke. NEW GATEWAY NV52 NV54 POWER BUTTON BOARD CABLE 50.WBM01.002 Adeal.com - Gateway Current Models NV Series GATEWAY NV52 NV54 POWER BUTTON BOARD CABLE 50.WBM01.002 [8935] - $12.00 : I would have to put small wires inside it or something to test it (which I did and it did not work)

This is the power button board thats in the hinge. Idk if it works. Skyline Engineering: Gateway NV52 NV54 Power Button Board 55.WBM01.003


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Why not get the parts you need they are cheap enough. if you are good enough with a soldering iron you can do what i suggested in post 2


----------



## Spark1223 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, so I took apart an old computer laying around and found a similar cord but it was too short, so I cut it up to make it longer. Omg, I screw it up badly, I messed up the good part of the original cord. I think I'm going to just order the part. Atleast I know it was just the cable.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok let us know how it turns out.


----------

